# Stahls� Celebrates New San Antonio Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Celebrates New San Antonio Location*

Visitors to the grand opening of Stahls’ new San Antonio sales and education office had an opportunity to learn about eight decorating processes and techniques as well as see the latest in San Mar’s line of blank apparel. 

Held on Oct. 30, attendees viewed tons of samples and got to see equipment in action making a shirt using their own artwork! Represented were Roland® and GCC vinyl cutters and printer/cutters; the Epson® SureColor® F2000 digital direct-to-garment printer, a Tajima singlehead doing Glitter Flake™ Rip-Away Appliqué™ on caps, Great Dane Graphics full-color stock art, The Wild Side stock transfers, custom transfer options from Transfer Express®, Imprintables® Warehouse wide array of cutter media, heat presses from Hotronix, and lots of innovative new ways to create precut names and numbers using Stahls’ Any Word. Any Way.™ service. 

Every guest received a free tote bag with Texas pin, mouse pad, samples, and information about the products in use and on display during the event. Participants also had their name entered in a drawing for $100 product credit or 10% off a Hotronix heat press purchase. A barbeque feast with all the fixings was served giving visitors an opportunity to sit down and talk with peers over lunch. 

The sales and education office will be hosting regular classes on all aspects of apparel decorating. Customers also are invited to make an appointment to stop by for demonstrations and personal appointments with office manager Brian Purcel to get questions answered and learn about which solutions best fits their needs. 

Available products and equipment include Hotronix heat presses, Roland digital cutters and printer/cutters, Epson SureColor F2000 digital direct-to-garment printers, Wild Side stock heat transfers, Great Dane Graphics stock artwork, Transfer Express custom transfers, and the full line of Stahls’ CAD-CUT® materials. To check out check out upcoming classes go to stahls.com/events.

The new San Antonio office is located at 14855 Blanco Road, Suite 401 San Antonio, TX 78216. For more information, contact Brian Pursel at 210-807-0129; 
email: [email protected]

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

